# Lumber: nothing on the ASX?



## derangedlawyer (5 February 2021)

The ASX unfortunately doesn't seem to have an ETF with exposure to *lumber*. https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx-etfs

Any way to get exposure via certain shares?


----------



## derangedlawyer (5 February 2021)

Foud only thesehttps://fknol.com/au/stock/lumber.php



_Sorted by *Market Cap*. Click on the arrow buttons to sort the table as per the desired column_1.*Big River Industries (BRI)*$97.92 million-8.22%Big River Industries Limited, together with its subsidiaries, engages in the manufacture, distributes, and retail of timber products and building supplies in Au...See Company Profile$1.34$1.19
-
$1.72​2.*Midway (MWY)*$80.35 million-53.06%Midway Limited, together with its subsidiaries, processes, sells, markets, and exports wood fiber to the producers of pulp, paper, and associated products in Au...See Company Profile$0.9200$0.70
-
$1.96​3.*Kangaroo Island Plantation Timbers (KPT)*$72.21 million-34.69%Kangaroo Island Plantation Timbers Limited, together with its subsidiaries, engages in the forestry management activities in Australia. It is involved in the ma...See Company Profile$1.28$0.70
-
$2.11​4.*Papyrus Australia (PPY)*$23.1 million170%Papyrus Australia Limited develops a technology that converts the waste trunk of the banana palm into alternatives to forest wood products for use in the paper,...See Company Profile$0.0540$0.01
-
$0.11​


----------



## So_Cynical (5 February 2021)

No ETF mostly because its a very small sector of the economy, and a sector in slow decline.


----------



## qldfrog (5 February 2021)

So_Cynical said:


> No ETF mostly because its a very small sector of the economy, and a sector in slow decline.



And we have had a lot of plantation tax based scheme/scams which burnt many investors and even more gov money.
Blue gums, teatree plantation , sandalwood, paper pulp,chipwood, you name it.
I assume you are not living in Australia @derangedlawyer ?
Or are very young/green?


----------



## derangedlawyer (6 February 2021)

qldfrog said:


> And we have had a lot of plantation tax based scheme/scams which burnt many investors and even more gov money.
> Blue gums, teatree plantation , sandalwood, paper pulp,chipwood, you name it.
> I assume you are not living in Australia @derangedlawyer ?
> Or are very young/green?



Been trading for several years but yeah, I moved to Australia from Europe and wasn't aware of this.
Gotta say I'm often underwhelmed though by the lack of instruments in the ASX, at least compared to what's avaialble in European markets.


----------



## qldfrog (6 February 2021)

derangedlawyer said:


> Been trading for several years but yeah, I moved to Australia from Europe and wasn't aware of this.
> Gotta say I'm often underwhelmed though by the lack of instruments in the ASX, at least compared to what's avaialble in European markets.



Lets be honest:
Australian market: half a dozen RE funds masked as banks, a few big miners/energy, zillions of wannabee miners/energy, Coles and Woolies, half a dozen specialised retailers Myers to Oroton etc, Westfield, dying media stocks,  couple real industrials, the others pretending industrial reselling made in china IP and  products.
Ahh yes 3 or 4 agricultural related stocks.
Better like junior mining stocks here...
And CSL
Technology inexistent unless you consider data3 or JBHifi tech?
We are a remote relatively backward very small economy shifting mostly dirt, live cattle, cappucino and welfare.
Oh and we also renovate bedrooms


----------



## derangedlawyer (6 February 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Lets be honest:
> Australian market: half a dozen RE funds masked as banks, a few big miners/energy, zillions of wannabee miners/energy, Coles and Woolies, half a dozen specialised retailers Myers to Oroton etc, Westfield, dying media stocks,  couple real industrials, the others pretending industrial reselling made in china IP and  products.
> Ahh yes 3 or 4 agricultural related stocks.
> Better like junior mining stocks here...
> ...



😂🤣


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 February 2021)

(How I dislike American words )

In Wesfarmers:
Wespine Industries​





The 50 per cent-owned Wespine Industries (Wespine) operates a plantation softwood sawmill in Dardanup, Western Australia. Wespine manufactures structural timber used in the construction industry along with landscaping, packaging and other timber products. Despite Western Australian housing approvals remaining at near 20-year lows, Wespine recorded timber sales of $95.7 million for the 2020 financial year, in line with the prior year. Performance was driven by the supply of additional volumes to customers in the eastern states on a lower overall contribution margin. Wespine’s recordable injuries declined slightly during the period reflecting the high level of focus which continues to be a priority for management.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 April 2021)




----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> (How I dislike American words )
> 
> In Wesfarmers:
> Wespine Industries​
> ...



When I saw the name of the thread, I immediately thought of WES.

Its the sort of enterprise they would be involved in. Sorry @Dona Ferentes " in which they would be involved ".

gg


----------

